# Pets de monja



## chics

Bon dia.

Em refereixo a aquelles galetetes petites amb forma de mugró : són _pets_ o _pits de monja_?

Gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo, de tota la vida, pets de monja! Mai no havia sentit pits de monja!


----------



## chics

Gràcies, m'havia fet un embolic. Per cert, en castellà són _pedos_ de monja?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Gràcies, m'havia fet un embolic. Per cert, en castellà són _pedos_ de monja?


 
No sé si fora de Catalunya existeixen aquestes pastetes . I, una cosa, jo t'he dit que jo sempre he sentit parlar de pets de monja, però potser hi ha llocs on en diuen pits, perquè pensa en la forma...


PitsPetsDeMonja


----------



## chics

Ah! Molt interessant! Doncs ara no sé dir-te què és el que m'ha fet dubtar, potser la forma, hi,hi... no sé si diran pits en algun lloc. Per cert, m'apunto la recepta!
Escolta, tu que saps italià, a Itàlia són _pettes_? O no es coneixen? Vaja, no havia pensat que no són pastetes "internacionals".


----------



## ernest_

Pets de monja. Sempre han segut pets de monja, i sempre ho seran.


----------



## GiGi.be

Qué extraña casualidad. En Bélgica y Holanda también existe un dulce al que llamamos ‘pedos de monja’ (_nonnenscheten_). Otro nombre es ‘besos de negro’ (_negerzoenen_) que se utiliza más a menudo en Holanda. Pero nuestro dulce es un poco diferente del que tenéis en Catalunya: véase este imagen.


----------



## chics

Sí? A França existeix també un dolç que es diu "pets de monja" (_pets de nonne_), però són una mena de bunyols de vent... (fins avui em pensava que èren com els nostres).

Pet-ons!


----------



## Namarne

GiGi.be said:


> Qué extraña casualidad. En Bélgica y Holanda también existe un dulce al que llamamos ‘pedos de monja’ (_nonnenscheten_). Otro nombre es ‘besos de negro’ (_negerzoenen_) que se utiliza más a menudo en Holanda. Pero nuestro dulce es un poco diferente del que tenéis en Catalunya: véase este imagen.


Hacía años que no veía eso, GiGi.be. Se puso de moda hace... en fin, yo tendría 12 o 14 años, lo vendían en las tiendas de chuches (golosinas). Desconozco cómo se llamaba aquí y si aún se encuentra (yo diría que no). Aquella época hizo furor por mis barrios, ni idea que fuera un dulce típico de tu tierra. (De qué cosas se entera uno.) 
(Perdó pel castellà, és per si a GiGi.be li costa llegir en català.)
Pel que fa a la pregunta de la chics, jo sempre he sentit _pets de monja_, com la resta de companys. (Una altra cosa es "ser más delicado que la teta de una monja", però això potser és per a un altre fòrum.)


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo també estic pels _pets_. Només hi volia afegir que, parlant de monges i pits, quan una cosa és _mamella de monja_ és que és molt bona!

Apa!


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Jo també estic pels _pets_. Només hi volia afegir que, parlant de monges i pits, quan una cosa és _mamella de monja_ és que és molt bona!
> 
> Apa!


 
Al mon del tèxtil, quan una llana o un cotó son molt suaus se'ls diu que son pit de monja, i en el summum de la suavitat son pit de monja jove.


----------

